# Worst Smelling Woods



## Nature Man (Feb 7, 2021)

The other day I ripped up some Wenge to accent some cutting boards I am preparing to assemble. It smelled horrible! Love the look, but hate the smell! Are there any species of wood that are particularly ones you would like to just never smell again? Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

Swamp oak. Smells even better if you burn it! They gots a name for that hereabouts. Some folks dont care for willow. To me it reminds me of aspirin's chemical scent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 7, 2021)

Desert Ironwood really smells bad - like old gym shoes mixed with cat spray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2021)

Marblewood....blech....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 7, 2021)

Zebrawood. Looks the part, smells the fart.......I mean part

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Feb 7, 2021)

I second DIW smells like hot cat pee

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 7, 2021)

Was dealing with it all last week...redheart!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2021)

Catalpa, smells like wet dog.
Some species of red oak here they call piss oak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 7, 2021)

I just spent the afternoon cutting up a free sassafras tree. Makes me glad that I have something great to smell in my shop rather than paying lots of money to have something awful to smell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## frankp (Feb 7, 2021)

I really hate gaboon ebony... that stuff is hideous. Looks nice but the splinters are evil and the smell isn't worth it. I won't buy it again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 7, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> I just spent the afternoon cutting up a free sassafras tree. Makes me glad that I have something great to smell in my shop rather than paying lots of money to have something awful to smell.


You can send that to me and I will try to get rid of it for ya! Will keep you from getting splinters chewing on rootbeer wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 8, 2021)

I have heard that monkey pod gives your nose a run for its money

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Feb 8, 2021)

I am not sure if it is dinizia but I remember it smelled terrible

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Russian Olive stinks when I cut it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Karda (Feb 8, 2021)

does the wood smell after it has been turned


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Karda said:


> does the wood smell after it has been turned


Actually no, it's just when I'm first cutting from logs etc.


----------



## Karda (Feb 8, 2021)

ok thanks


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Swamp oak. Smells even better if you burn it! They gots a name for that hereabouts. Some folks dont care for willow. To me it reminds me of aspirin's chemical scent.



Was that meant to be satirical, since aspirin was made from willow?

Try working the 'Viburnum' family. 'Nanny berry' is a great one.....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 9, 2021)

No. The sawdust really does leave that aftertaste in my mouth. I did know that about the origins of aspirin.


----------



## Karda (Feb 9, 2021)

the inner bark of willow trees used to be chewed for pain relief then the drug companies made aspirin from the active ingrediant


----------

